# If you could bang one celebrity who'd it be?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rihanna


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Beyonce


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

thora hird ......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Beyonce


join the queue


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> thora hird ......


Sigh....There's always one


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Rihanna


First name that came to my head before I opened this thread


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Do porn stars count?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross S said:


> Do porn stars count?


Yeah fvck it why not


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sigh....There's always one


on a more serious note Hugh Jackman or The girl that plays luna lovegood in harry potter


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> on a more serious note Hugh Jackman or The girl that plays luna lovegood in harry potter


Summut wrong with you bro....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Summut wrong with you bro....


like what? :laugh:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

if porn stars count ive gotta go with Alexis Texas.

DAYM !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Summut wrong with you bro....


Hugh Jackman??


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> like what? :laugh:


Dunno, just getting a feelin :whistling:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Dunno, just getting a feelin :whistling:


i'll give you a feelin haha :tongue:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Hugh Jackman??


yeah.....


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd smash the b'jeezus out of Cheryl Cole


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> yeah.....


You'd bang Hugh Jackman?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

charlize theron, all day long son


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Beyonce


She wouldn't be dirty enough for me. Rhianna on the other hand, shiiiittt now she would be filth!!!!!

Katy perry, she'd be shvt hot in the sack too!!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You'd bang Hugh Jackman?


 yeah.....never said you had to be straight to comment :laugh:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> yeah.....never said you had to be straight to comment :laugh:


You don't,wasn't sure if you were joking or serious that's all


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Cheryl Cole..................

And it wouldn't even take long :whistling:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jennifer lawerence!!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk0ldhyl2P1qf6elco1_500.jpg


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> You don't,wasn't sure if you were joking or serious that's all


 oh **** yeah


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Alex6534 said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk0ldhyl2P1qf6elco1_500.jpg


If I dreamt of girls with no tits I'd **** over my missus


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got 2 inches of hard c0ck for Rihanna


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

christina hendricks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Shyla Stylez, fùcking perfect.. ARGH.


Ashlynn Brooke :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> If I dreamt of girls with no tits I'd **** over my missus


Tits ain't everything :lol: Jennifer Lawrence as well.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk0ldhyl2P1qf6elco1_500.jpg


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Angelina Jolie. Fergie from Black Eyed Peas comes a close second... there's a joke about me cumming first in there somewhere, but I'll leave it.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Shyla Stylez, fùcking perfect.. ARGH.


Top call there merkleman dont think there's better!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> She wouldn't be dirty enough for me. Rhianna on the other hand, shiiiittt now she would be filth!!!!!
> 
> Katy perry, she'd be shvt hot in the sack too!!!!


How do u know??? They said that about Kylie in her little gold hot pants her bf dumped her said she was boring and liked to sit in her pj's and drink tea! U just never know


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah fvck it why not


In that case rebbeca linares.....but for normal celebrities Emilia Clarke.....no wait Megan Fox.......Arrggh does it have to be one!


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Salma Hayek

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/attachments/general-chit-chat/1102146-sacha-baron-cohen-kills-award-presenter-salma_hayek_from_dusk_till_dawn_ubhznwa_sized.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/general-chit-chat/1519026-sacha-baron-cohen-kills-award-presenter.html&h=366&w=640&tbnid=C5djNFJy2CLj8M:&zoom=1&docid=EA2FfarySeF3YM&hl=en-gb&ei=bfG2U6CvCKiO0AWWsoG4AQ&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CCMQMygFMAU


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Lisa Ann..
> 
> Milf dream


Diamond Foxx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross S said:


> In that case rebbeca linares.....but for normal celebrities Emilia Clarke.....no wait Megan Fox.......Arrggh does it have to be one!


Oooh Megan Fox,forgot about her


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> How do u know??? They said that about Kylie in her little gold hot pants her bf dumped her said she was boring and liked to sit in her pj's and drink tea! U just never know


I recon you can tell by the eyes, some say 'fook me' other say 'cuppa tea love?'


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Bar Rafaeli mmmmmm


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Emelia Clarke? Kristen Bell? Can see this getting moved to MA soon :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think hes a celeb as such and I wouldn't call it a bang but I'd like a few boxing techniques from David haye ...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Katheryn Winnick.... preferably in her Viking constume :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UFC girl Arianny


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> I recon you can tell by the eyes, some say 'fook me' other say 'cuppa tea love?'


Hahaha oh


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

Jessica Simpson, she would be scared to go near a man after the things I would do to her.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

The bird on countdown


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 153751
> 
> 
> UFC girl Arianny


Yep!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> How do u know??? They said that about Kylie in her little gold hot pants her bf dumped her said she was boring and liked to sit in her pj's and drink tea! U just never know


I've never understood the fascination with Kylie, IMO her sister is better

Rhianna sings about sex and sex only. And have you seen her dance, that ain't just spinning in circles in gold pants

And Katy perry married Russell brand. Now as much as I think the blokes a bell end I reckon he knows what he's doing in the sack and doubt very much he married her just for her looks


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too many to say! Its very hard to answer....Probably Kate Middleton (Prince Williams wife)! She aint the most attractive women in the world but I have always wanted to f#ck a princess lol I would demolish her!


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

Holly willoughby


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've never understood the fascination with Kylie, IMO her sister is better
> 
> Rhianna sings about sex and sex only. And have you seen her dance, that ain't just spinning in circles in gold pants
> 
> And Katy perry married Russell brand. Now as much as I think the blokes a bell end I reckon he knows what he's doing in the sack and doubt very much he married her just for her looks


Russell,brand??? Urghhhhhh I bet he's crap skinny little guy yuk .. Bet he needs a map aswell .


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> You can all bang these good looking bishes but I bet you'd sit there after thinking 'That was good, but not as good as I expected'.
> 
> Whereas, you could bang a gorgeous porn star like Lisa Ann, that's used to having epic sex for a living, up for ANYTHING and guaranteed to pleasure.


 I'd last 2 mins regardless so wouldn't really.be any difference.

Not srs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I'd last 2 mins regardless so wouldn't really.be any difference.
> 
> Not srs


srs


----------



## Munch79 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rachel Riley from countdown does it for me!!


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

Ola Jordan

Without a moments hesitation.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Bridgette Nielsen as she was in Rocky 4


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spaglemon said:


> Bridgette Nielsen as she was in Rocky 4


She'd fvcking ruin you haha


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Katheryn Winnick.... preferably in her Viking constume :devil2:


fcuk yea..forgot about the shield maiden


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

That stupid anorexic slut that was on big brother a few years back, went out with the tourettes guy


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

FelonE said:


> srs


 Maybe 5


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Munch79 said:


> Rachel Riley from countdown does it for me!!


i met her in birmingham one day when i was working there.

she aint as good looking as she is on telly for some reason.

still would tho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Russell,brand??? Urghhhhhh I bet he's crap skinny little guy yuk .. Bet he needs a map aswell .


Haha and a good wash the dirty skag head. He obviously knows what he's doing though he's had his fair share of birds.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Maybe 5


I'd be lucky to get it out my mankini

not srs

srs


----------



## Munch79 (Oct 12, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> i met her in birmingham one day when i was working there.
> 
> she aint as good looking as she is on telly for some reason.
> 
> still would tho


Think I would have risked stalking her if I saw her!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Michelle Keegan :drool:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mila Kunis.

END. OF. THREAD.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Rihanna


I've never needed a dislike button so much until now.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Katheryn Winnick.... preferably in her Viking constume :devil2:


seandog69 the Irish Ragnar approves


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> She'd fvcking ruin you haha


Like a strong amazonian type woman, don't mind being thrown about a bit lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spaglemon said:


> Like a strong amazonian type woman, don't mind being thrown about a bit lol


Haha good sh1t


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha and a good wash the dirty skag head. He obviously knows what he's doing though he's had his fair share of birds.


Yh. It that dosnt mean anything iv seen girls who wanna do the dj just coz he's the dj but he's ugly.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Rolf Harris


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

spaglemon said:


> Like a strong amazonian type woman, don't mind being thrown about a bit lol


LOL

ME WANT SNU SNU !!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mr small said:


> Rolf Harris


If you was around him in the old days he'd of banged you


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

FelonE said:


> If you was around him in the old days he'd of banged you


reps for that :laugh:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Dolly Parton


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Grace Jones and Seven of Nine too


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> you could bang a gorgeous porn star like Lisa Ann, that's used to having epic sex for a living, up for ANYTHING and guaranteed to pleasure.


Bless.

What do pornstars do for a job?

Fvck in a way that looks good on camera, while making sure the dude doesn't blow his load until 500 takes later... Yeah sounds guaranteed to blow your mind.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Penelope Cruz....


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

FelonE said:


> If you was around him in the old days he'd of banged you


Sometimes you gotta take the rough with the smooth lol


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Bless.
> 
> What do pornstars do for a job?
> 
> Fvck in a way that looks good on camera, while making sure the dude doesn't blow his load until 500 takes later... Yeah sounds guaranteed to blow your mind.


Talking from experience? :whistling:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Tom Hardy all week long.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Tom Hardy all week long.


see ive been accused of having a man crush on him lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Bless.
> 
> What do pornstars do for a job?
> 
> Fvck in a way that looks good on camera, while making sure the dude doesn't blow his load until 500 takes later... Yeah sounds guaranteed to blow your mind.


Seen a few docs on porn and it's just a job and not half as sexy as it seems when editied.Half of the girls don't even enjoy it lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Experience, that's all that matters. They know every dirty trick in the book.


i know quite a few myself and never needed to be on film for it.... well not professionally :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Experience, that's all that matters. They know every dirty trick in the book.


So would you do a prossie?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

kristina said:


> Mila Kunis.
> 
> END. OF. THREAD.


Ditto that one!!


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> So would you do a prossie?


he's out of work, he couldn't afford one right now :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Nah


Why not?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Nah


Lol! Dem funny morals.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Lol! Dem funny morals.


No difference is there?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No difference is there?


Risk of STD's - Check.

Fvcking expertise - Check.

The only major difference is one is glamorised and one is not.

Merkleman; still living the teen dream of imagining porn stars are something special


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Risk of STD's - Check.
> 
> Fvcking expertise - Check.
> 
> ...


Bless him lol


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lotte said:


> Risk of STD's - Check.
> 
> Fvcking expertise - Check.
> 
> ...


you missed one... porn everyone gets to see his awesome skills!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Haters gonna hate.


and kiddies gonna masturbate 

edit: and no ofc i dont do that, i was cleaning once and it went off by accident


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> you missed one... porn everyone gets to see* his awesome skills*!!


David, can you tell us how you know this?


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

latblaster said:


> David, can you tell us how you know this?


erm... erm... just guessing from his boyish charms? :confused1:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> What's on your mind is sometimes best left unsaid..


cant help it, the voices scream it at me til its out in the world


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

ohhh mines gotta be...... kelly brook =/


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Helen Flanagan

Not really my type too skinny but she looks filth!


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Bella Falconi


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nigella? Least you'd get more than a brew in the morning!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is @Skye666 a celebrity? :whistling:


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Nigella? Least you'd get more than a brew in the morning!


You'd get a bag of coke to share lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

NikolaEz said:


> Bella Falconi


Hardly a celebrity is she?


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

ryda said:


> Hardly a celebrity is she?


In the fitness world then


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

NikolaEz said:


> You'd get a bag of coke to share lol


Sprinkled on the pancakes to :lol:


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Sprinkled on the pancakes to :lol:


hahahaha mate im cracking up :lol:


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Eva Mendes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NikolaEz said:


> Bella Falconi


God damn......I'd let her sh1t in my mouth


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> God damn......I'd let her sh1t in my mouth


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> God damn......I'd let her sh1t in my mouth


ewwwwww man thats disgusting.....cos its gonna be full of my jizz


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

NikolaEz said:


> In the fitness world then


Aha the list would be endless in the fitness world


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Never understood the fascination in celebrities to be honest. They are no better looking than girls you see everyday in the street.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> ewwwwww man thats disssusting.....cos its gonna be full of my jizz


If I got to bang her I'd let YOU sh1t in my mouth


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If I got to bang her I'd let YOU sh1t in my mouth


and i'd take that bullet just so you could :beer:


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> ewwwwww man thats disgusting.....cos its gonna be full of my jizz


 @FelonE is going to have a mouth full of your jizz?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> @FelonE is going to have a mouth full of your jizz?


DONT JUDGE US, WHAT WE HAVE IS REAL

i mean look at his new avi, he's looking harder than chinese algebra everyday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> @FelonE is going to have a mouth full of your jizz?


Wouldn't be the first time.There was this party right.....um no (cough)no party.Bye


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> DONT JUDGE US, WHAT WE HAVE IS REAL


I just spat coffee all over my keyboard!!! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Only phaggots fvck women,nothing more manly than fvcking a man


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Only phaggots fvck women,nothing more manly than fvcking a man


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> yeah.....never said you had to be straight to comment :laugh:


If I remember rightly matey, you're an equal opportunity shagger. I just call it greedy myself... :thumbup1:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Urhm... Are they warm blooded and have a pulse... Game on!


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Stoya. Not strictly a celeb.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Kate Beckinsale.


Very good shout.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

The only bang I'd give rihanna is with my fist right in her face....I can't stand her.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

emma Watson

http://www.yourcoffeebreak.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/bling-ring-emma-watson-tongue-6-new.jpg


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Penélope Cruz oooosh :tt2:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Scarlett johansson


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

monkeez said:


> The only bang I'd give rihanna is with my fist right in her face....I can't stand her.


She's got the face of a dwarf


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

monkeez said:


> The only bang I'd give rihanna is with my fist right in her face....I can't stand her.


You and chris brown friends by any chance?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bill Murray


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Susanna Reid please!


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Anyone fancy banging Eva Longoria?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Is @Skye666 a celebrity? :whistling:


Not really...but have acting skills does that count??


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Jennifer anniston for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NikolaEz said:


> Anyone fancy banging Eva Longoria?


What again?


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What again?


From desperate housewives?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Scherzinger is looking good these days


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucky it's only 1 or I'd be typing a gooooood paragraph :lol: only 1? arrrrr.... :confused1: Kym Marsh :001_tt2: springs to mind, haaa!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NikolaEz said:


> From desperate housewives?
> 
> View attachment 153761


Yeah,banged her once already.Picked her up in Lidls


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,banged her once already.Picked her up in Lidls


hahahahahahaha mate LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,banged her once already.Picked her up in Lidls


Was she buying dinted tins?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Was she buying dinted tins?


No....I was


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No....I was


Tuna I hope


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Was she buying dinted tins?





FelonE said:


> No....I was


but yet shes the one who ended up with the dodgy goods....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Katy Perry or


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

monkeez said:


> Scherzinger is looking good these days


Have you seen the advert where's she's in the back of a taxi?

Looks like Michael Jackson in that!!


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Katy Perry or


Katy perry any day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Tuna I hope


Of course.She was pushing a trolley with a wonkey wheel


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Of course.She was pushing a trolley with a wonkey wheel


Stupid cow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Stupid cow


I know.Fuvcking show off didn't even get the pound back when she put her trolley back


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Not really...but have acting skills does that count??


Yup....call me now!!! :lol:


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know.Fuvcking show off didn't even get the pound back when she put her trolley back


She probably had one of those tokens you get from the bettaware catalogue


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

There's something I really like about Rita Ora


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> She probably had one of those tokens you get from the bettaware catalogue


lol


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hollie willoughby!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> Hollie willoughby!


You need help....please access you MH Team. :lol:


----------



## run (Apr 30, 2009)

Katie Upton !

Someone please upload the pictures can't do on my phone.

But she is HOT !


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> Hollie willoughby!


Princess Fiona


----------



## CraigK7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Adriana Lima

http://sportsnaut.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/0320.jpg

Although there are a good few I'd like to bang like a drum set!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kat Von D


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

rb79 said:


> emma Watson
> 
> http://www.yourcoffeebreak.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/bling-ring-emma-watson-tongue-6-new.jpg


she is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/VhS2Pk3.jpg

isla fisher too


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Kate Upton anyone?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Dan94

I assure you that " I would not have sex with this woman".

Sorry mate, I lied. :thumb:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Shakira


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Pink! She just looks rotten! The sort who would let you do her up the poop shoot and the clean you up afterwards!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Some of the names being thrown around here are shameful


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Dan94
> 
> I assure you that " I would not have sex with this woman".
> 
> Sorry mate, I lied. :thumb:


I wudnt assure u!! Blimey she is stunning!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> ARGHHHH!
> 
> I would slice my balls off with a rusty pocket knife, then dangle the wound in a fish tank full of salt, vinegar and aggressive piranhas, whilst my next door neighbour is bumming me with a 32 inch strap-on, whilst 'Blondie - Atomic' is playing on full blast.. Just to smell the foot of a homeless bum that used the same pair of Ice Skates as this heavenly blessed beauty when she went to her local ice rink 9 years ago.


Jesus Christ she's beautiful


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

David Cameron, bang him out more like.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> ARGHHHH!
> 
> I would slice my balls off with a rusty pocket knife, then dangle the wound in a fish tank full of salt, vinegar and aggressive piranhas, whilst my next door neighbour is bumming me with a 32 inch strap-on, whilst 'Blondie - Atomic' is playing on full blast.. Just to smell the foot of a homeless bum that used the same pair of Ice Skates as this heavenly blessed beauty when she went to her local ice rink 9 years ago.


This can be arranged. Platinum Members have access to certain avenues of debauchery.

Please contact me on: www.creditcarddetailsforashagwithher.com


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Who is it?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Victoria Justice


I'd give her justice alright


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> I wudnt assure u!! Blimey she is stunning!


amy are you on the turn? need to get something off your chest? if so please feel free to contact father seandog69 via pm for all your confessional needs :innocent:


----------



## bigjoe15 (Aug 11, 2007)

I hardly ever contribute to this forum, but Ariana Grande gets the vote from me.....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bigjoe15 said:


> I hardly ever contribute to this forum, but Ariana Grande gets the vote from me.....


Yeah she's beautiful, doesn't look 21 tho lol


----------



## Dazza95 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ana Cheri


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> amy are you on the turn? need to get something off your chest? if so please feel free to contact father seandog69 via pm for all your confessional needs :innocent:


Ive already confessed and been forgiven a long time ago


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah she's beautiful, doesn't look 21 tho lol


bonus? :whistling:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Ive already confessed and been forgiven a long time ago


i confessed once, wasnt looking forgiveness, i was just so proud i was telling everyone


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bigjoe15 (Aug 11, 2007)

seandog69 said:


> bonus? :whistling:


Haha fair one


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

... I just realised after posting Mila Kunis last night that this thread ISN'T "if you could BE one celebrity..."..

I'm such a muppet haha.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I always desperately wanted to have sex on Kate Garraway however she seems to have resisted that option for so long, even I'm starting to waver. If she doesn't hurry up and come good I'm going to switch to Rachel Riley. Garraway will only have herself to blame.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't even think of one celeb worthy of such a privilege so I'd rather have a wan k basicially tbh. srs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> ... I just realised after posting Mila Kunis last night that this thread ISN'T "if you could BE one celebrity..."..
> 
> I'm such a muppet haha.


yeah, sure you did :whistling:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> yeah, sure you did :whistling:


... - I still would!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

kristina said:


> ... - I still would!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

Gina Carano


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Any of these. Basically GoT gives me better boners than Brazers sometimes


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Katie Hopkins


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> God damn......I'd let her sh1t in my mouth


Sponsored by usn was at there stand at bodypower


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

NikolaEz said:


> Bella Falconi


ha was at bodypower


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Sponsored by usn was at there stand at bodypower


I'm going to next years one so hope she's there again


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FelonE said:



> I'm going to next years one so hope she's there again


you all seen it here first

*CHECK HIS BASEMENT*


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm going to next years one so hope she's there again


yes she will be with them for a few years. suggest you check in to the hilton and hang out at the bar as most of the athletes stay there


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yes she will be with them for a few years. suggest you check in to the hilton and hang out at the bar as most of the athletes stay there


which ones you whey? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool.A lad I know at my gym is gonna compete for the first time and another lad is entering the the ju-jitsu comp,he won his class this year.I want to compete but not for a couple of years until I feel I'm in better shape


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jade from Little Mix is underrated I think, quite a cutie


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had a thing for Kaley Cuoco for ages!


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Does that Colombian bird off the footy last night count as a celebrity now? :wub:

https://vine.co/v/MUDIFmP7Xin


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

keira knightly


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Justin Bieber....... yes would I... :thumbup1:

Oh sorry miss read the title....thought it said HANG not BANG.....


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

new series of embarrasing bodies started thursday, which means more perving over Dr Dawn.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

shauny13 said:


> new series of embarrasing bodies started thursday, which means more perving over Dr Dawn.
> 
> View attachment 153828


Thought it was just me that did that!!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Ross S said:


> I've had a thing for Kaley Cuoco for ages!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I have 2 different sets of rules for chicks depending whether I'm on cycle or not.

On cycle - I'd f)ck anything :whistling:

Off cycle - I'd let any chick suck my c0ck, but if they are really ugly and I can see the boat race then I may not be able to perform for actual sex 

Apart from that I cant say..


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

monkeez said:


> View attachment 153852


Yep, that's the thing I was talking about!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

monkeez said:


> View attachment 153852


Nice


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Kari byron mythbusters


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

draya michelle! mmmmm


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mila kunis


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Rachel Khoo for some odd reason



and Giada De Laurentiis



I watch alot of food porn lol.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Logical choice - Kate Upton

Outside shots(like more out there) - Kristen Bell and Lilly Allen(her bum in that photo)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

FelonE


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jessica Alba or Eva Mendes!


----------

